# Abandoned Press Center / Office Tower - Vienna, Austria - August, 2017



## B W T (Nov 6, 2017)

The tall logo at the top of the building is a remnant of glorious times. But these have passed. National and international press agencies sent the current affairs from here to the whole world. Today the high-rise is rotting away. Homeless people who found their way inside through pieces of broken glass are spending their nights in the former press center. The police has to move in regularly because of copper thieves and vandals. And this time because of us. 


Kurier by Broken Window Theory, on Flickr

With its 13 stories this office tower can be seen from far and wide. For over ten years the giant has been decaying more and more. During our urbex road trip in Austria our local friend has shown us the former press center in Vienna.



Until the building was abandoned you could find a branch bank based in the ground-floor. Today the former functions of these rooms can only be guessed. In 2004, even a violent bank robbery with several armed perpetrators took place right here. They managed to escape. But we don’t know whether they got caught some day or not.


Abandoned Office Tower #02 by Broken Window Theory, on Flickr

In 1970, the building was brought to completion. Tenants from the beginning were local and international newswires and television networks. They were - amongst others - from Germany, China, Iran and Iraq. The whole area became a media center. But in the following years many tenants moved out one after another. Mainly to more central districts. The largest rent payer finally left the building in 2005. Since then the office tower has been abandoned. 


Hoistway by Broken Window Theory, on Flickr

Two years ago a big anti-terror operation took place here. The former press center was stormed by dozens of policemen after witnesses spotted two John Does breaking into the vacant tower. Both men were said to carry longish black bags. But the special unit didn’t find anyone in the building. The officers had withdrawn as a result, only the plain-clothes policemen waited. Several hours later the unknown persons left the building. This was the moment when the police clamped down. Four cell phones were seized but there was no trace of the gym bags. Both men were set free due to lack of adequate suspicion. One of them said that they were only drinking a beer up there.


Abandoned Office Tower #07 by Broken Window Theory, on Flickr

Today the building is growing lonely. It’s called haunted house in the media because the high-rise block is nothing more than an eerie empty shell. A couple years ago, the site was acquired by an architect. A room for startups and modern flats were supposed to be created here. But nothing ever happened. It even should become a refugee hostel. But the redevelopment was simply too expensive.


Adventures in the Concrete Jungle by Broken Window Theory, on Flickr

And so the building is rotting away. Illegal parties, arsonists, copper thieves and vandals are keeping the local police busy. As well as urban explorers. When our Austrian friend climbed another antenna he was spotted by patrol cops. Over the loudspeaker they told us to come down immediately. It wasn’t that bad, we had already finished our exploration anyway. And we were lucky. We got away only with a warning.


----------



## HughieD (Nov 6, 2017)

Lol. You crazy mo-fo's!


----------



## Sam Haltin (Nov 7, 2017)

That's a nice video. But the building looks dangerous inside. If you did not climb the antenna tower the police would not see you and you would not get caught.


----------



## SlimJim (Nov 7, 2017)

Looks like a cool lift shaft to abseil &#55357;&#56833;


----------

